# I went to a movie by myself



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Last Sunday I went to see Happy Feet by myself. I intentionally showed up right at the start time so that the other people in the theater wouldn't see me walking in alone. I felt a little silly going up to the ticket counter by myself but I survived ... and I was really glad I went! It was a nice cheerful movie as well.  Originally I wanted to go on Saturday but I didn't want to look like a total loser going to a movie alone on a Saturday evening. But anyway, all went well.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That's awesome. Way to go! I really want to do that too once I get my license.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

It's actually not as bad once you do it a couple times. When I was in college, I lived across the street from a major movie theater chain and my parents would always buy me coupons for free movies, so that's how I started going by myself. It's kind of nice too being by myself because I'm also spared the "afterwards" chattering about did I like the movie and what did i think of it.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I have went to a handful of movies by myself. The last one was Star Wars Attack of the Clones. I wanted to see the movie, I couldn't find anyone to go. So I just went. Lucky for me this was on a sunday night and there were just two other people there. Star Wars is one of those movies you HAVE to see in a movie theatre with surround sound.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RedBlueFish,

That's hard to do - I can't do that myself.
I suppose it wouldn't be too hard after going a few times, but I fear people would "accuse" me of stuff I obviously wouldn't do. :afr
Great work on breaking through the SA wall! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool, I go to movies alone too. At first it was provoking but it doesn't seem that much any more. Bet it was fun.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats so awesome. Who says you HAVE to have a date for the movies anyways? Another stupid social "norm".

PS. I love penguins


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I love penguins too  ... I also saw March of the Penguins by myself too! And yes it is such a social "norm" that you have to have someone to see the movie with. In a way, it's sort of like going to restaurants alone although there are definitely some restaurants I'd feel much more comfortable going alone than others.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Me too. But, it just reinforced that i don't really like most movies.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Nothing wrong with not liking most movies, everyone has their own taste.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

By most i pretty much mean everything.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I would jump for joy the day I could go to the movies by myself! I could never do that, I always feel like everybody is looking at me .. the lonely girl by herself. And then I would look around at all the couples and friends hanging out, I'd feel even lonelier. :sigh


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with going to the movies by yourself. It is a great time to sit, relax, and enjoy something that only you want to see. 

I see a lot of mothers with like 5 or 6 children that would love some alone time at the movies...

I agree with Tania...just another of society's norms thrust upon us!


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I go alone all the time...I dont know anyone who likes the type of movies I like...
Its best to go during matinees when there are less people...


----------



## alias5657 (Dec 27, 2006)

That reminds me, a week or so ago, my brother and I went to a movie. My brother and I have been pretty close since we were young and we've pretty much always gotten along. So anyway, we got there and there wasn't anything good playing, but I sort of wanted to see "Pursuit of Happiness" becuase I think Will Smith is a good actor and I thought the movie would be a comedy (it turned out to be more of a chickflick). But as we walked into the theater, I noticed that the seats were packed with guy/girl couples and my brother and I were the only ones without dates. Naturally, my SA made me think of all those people sitting there staring at us walking up, probably assuming we were a gay couple or something. But my brother doesn't have any SA problems and I knew I couldn't leave, then I'd be even more embarrassed. Even though it was dark and I knew nobody could really see me, my face was beat red for 15 minutes into the movie. Eventually I got over it though and I actually enjoyed the movie.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

How was Happy Feet? 

The only movie, I ever saw alone was Serendity. No regrets on that one.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I used to live fairly close to a 30-screen movie theatre, which I nicknamed the "googleplex" for its seemingly endless corridors. I saw a few movies by myself there without any regrets. I would go to the latest shows (9:00 p.m. or afterward), which usually had the fewest customers, then grab some food from the Steak & Shake drive-thru on the way home. With such lightly-attended shows, I could sit in the back row and put my feet up.

I believe the last movie I saw by myself was "A Prairie Home Companion." I was definitely the only person seeing the movie without a companion that night (no pun intended).


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

well hey I think it's progress that you didn't leave in spite of feeling so embarrassed!


----------



## topaz07 (Jan 13, 2007)

I absolutely love to go to the movies by myself. It’s a great escape. I prob wouldn’t go to an evening session by myself though, just because there are a heap more people and I’d feel awkward on my own. (maybe that’s something I should do to get over it) But If I have a day off I love to go by myself to unwind,. I can watch what I want, eat what I want, sit where I want. Whenever I go movies with someone where I have chosen the film I don’t enjoy it as much because im worrying that they don’t like it, which is why I love being there on my own.


----------



## topaz07 (Jan 13, 2007)

I absolutely love to go to the movies by myself. It’s a great escape. I prob wouldn’t go to an evening session by myself though, just because there are a heap more people and I’d feel awkward on my own. (maybe that’s something I should do to get over it) But If I have a day off I love to go by myself to unwind,. I can watch what I want, eat what I want, sit where I want. Whenever I go movies with someone where I have chosen the film I don’t enjoy it as much because im worrying that they don’t like it, which is why I love being there on my own.


----------

